# 2002 Huskee 14.5 HP briggs engine, needs Carburetor



## 4HelpingMyUncle (May 29, 2015)

Hi so this is for my technological impaired Uncle, Model: 13AM660F13144 / 97607

He recently got a really nice Huskee from 2002 garage kept, given to him.... It needs a Carburetor.... Apparently the guy said on Walbro makes carbs for huskee, which are 160.... Please help,


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

What make of engine is it(Briggs, Kohler ?) and can you post the ENGINE model/type /serial numbers ?
They used 5 different engines on that tractor
It is easier to go by the engine #'s.


----------



## 4HelpingMyUncle (May 29, 2015)

Also thank you so much for trying to help, means a lot! <3


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

By the way, Welcome to the forum ! My manners are slipping !
Ok,that should have a NIKKI carburetor on it. Look at the side of the fuel bowl,to see.
If it does,any of the single-cylinder engines ,from 12.5 hp to 19.5 hp will use the same carb.
Is the carb bad,or missing ??
If it is the Nikki carb,Send me a PM,as I have a spare one.


----------



## 4HelpingMyUncle (May 29, 2015)

jhngardner367 said:


> By the way, Welcome to the forum ! My manners are slipping !
> Ok,that should have a NIKKI carburetor on it. Look at the side of the fuel bowl,to see.
> If it does,any of the single-cylinder engines ,from 12.5 hp to 19.5 hp will use the same carb.
> Is the carb bad,or missing ??
> If it is the Nikki carb,Send me a PM,as I have a spare one.


I am not sure if it's Nikki? I have a picture of it? 









The carb is bad, Autoparts store old him 160 for a new one.


Also glad to be here, I also am having some issues wih a John Deere L150 I believe so I am pretty sure i'll be active here for a while so thanks for the welcome, and thanks so much for your help, my uncle is disabled. So I have to help him. This means so much to me so thank you so much. I have no problem sending money via paypal


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Auto parts stores make more money by selling you new carbs.
Unfortunately ,that IS a Walbro LMT Carb,and mine won't work on it.
Checked the Huskee site,and that's what is known as a "Private Label" tractor.
Even though it was made by MTD,it was made FOR Huskee,using their specifications.
All the others have a different throttle location,and would require re-routing the throttle cable,choke,etc.
Give me a bit of time,and I may be able to locate one,OR,you can buy a carb kit,if needed.
What does it act like? 
Not starting/stalling/flooding ?
It may only need cleaning,since it sat for a while. 
Try the simple things,first.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Found this :
http://www.ebay.ie/itm/Mtd-huskee-b...915?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4196bdb393


----------



## 4HelpingMyUncle (May 29, 2015)

I believe he took it to an auto part store and paid like 15 bucks to have it rebuilt, but it still didn't work, I believe that's what they said but they said to check ebay, so I guess he really does need a new one, are you sure the one above will fit? He'll have a duck if it doesnt  who knows it might not be the carb I don't know much about carbs, computers are more my thing


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

It should be the same carb,as it came off a Huskee.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

What does it do?
No start/ starts,then stalls ??
The first thing he should do,is remove the air filter,and put 1 tablespoon of gas in theintake,and try to start it.
If it fires up,then there's something keeping the fuel from getting into the engine(Usually,it's the solenoid,on the bottom of the carb).
Ifit doesn't fire up, then it's being caused by something OTHER than the carb. Possibly a spark plug,or coil,or a valve not opening. But,we'll get to that,later.
Have him dribble the gas in,and see if it starts,then get back to me.


----------



## 4HelpingMyUncle (May 29, 2015)

Okay from what I gather, there is a seat inside the carb? that is supposed to keep the gas from from flowing, this seat is either some type of rubber or brass, but it appears that this seat isn't working and gas just free flows into the engine??

also has a brand new solenoid as he thought that was the problem at first 

Edit:absolutely doesn't start, gas is mixing with the oil.... had to drain it twice... should we give up????


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

No,just check to make sure that who ever put it together,didn't forget the inlet valve,or forget to set the float properly. 
It's a mistake many make,...even pros.
If it's all there,it may have a float that is cracked,and sinking.
Usually,though,the little solenoid,on the bottom shuts off the fuel,if the key is off. It's the one on the bottom of the carb,with the black and grey wires.Some people ,instead of replacing the solenoid,when it fails,will cut the tip off.
When the float sticks,or sinks,it floods the engine with fuel.

There should be some numbers stamped into the body of the carb,at,or on the mounting flange. post them for me,please.


----------



## 4HelpingMyUncle (May 29, 2015)

Okay, I will do that. I am very uhh mechanically impaired unfortunately but from what I understand that that seat is cracked, or not sealing/floating and that it is flooding the engine with gas time to go youtube how to repair/rebuild WALbro or w/e carbs :furious:


----------

